# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Info!

## kasejs

paskatijos tevalo.lv bet nevareju atrast e-mail uz kuru varetu sutit jautajumus ja tadi ir radusies! nevar tak but ka tads neeksiste!

----------


## kasejs

sorry atradu!   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Kā jau vienmēr visa kontaktinformācija lapas apakšā  ::

----------

